# To feed once a day or twice a day that is the Question!!



## ticman

Thoughts and comments on number of times to feed your dog per day would be appreciated.

thanks,

Mike


----------



## Durbkat

If its a puppy it should be fed 3 times a day, 8 months or older can be fed twice a day. I prefer to feed my dog twice a day as he'd be starving for the rest of the day and begging if he didn't get dinner.


----------



## ChrissyBz

Our six get fed twice. With the small ones, I think about hypoglycemia, one of our big girls gets 6 cups a day. That's a lot of food for one meal.


----------



## briteday

I think twice per day is optimal. Waiting 24 hours in between meals seems a bit extreme. With large dogs they eat quite a bit each day so splitting it up seems to be the way to go to prevent bloat. And small dogs are prone to hypogycemia if they go too long without food. 

Either way 2x/day seems the best.


----------



## 'tasha

Our dogs get fed once a day. Not feeding them breakfast makes our mornings much less stressfull with the new baby. They still get the same amount of food and plenty of treats through out the day.


----------



## 5 s corral

my 5 get fed twice a day 

jamie


----------



## rosemaryninja

My dogs get fed once a day.


----------



## Max'sHuman

Max gets fed once a day, in the evening, but he gets his dental chew every morning as kind of a snack. I know most people feed twice a day and I considered switching to that, but Max seems to be doing well like he is, so why rock the boat?


----------



## Renoman

I've fed my adult dogs twice a day for many years. It's easier on their digestive system than one large amount once daily. 

Needless to say, puppies get fed 3 or 4 times daily, gradually decreasing as age dictates.


----------



## OC_Spirit

We're twice a day feeding here. This is especially important in the winter time to help keep them warm (not too important with dogs who live inside of course). The act of digestion does help in providing body heat. Also then if I know I will be running the dogs early in the AM, I can feed a heavier supper which will be perfect until after the run when I feed them a light breakfast (its not good to feed a large meal just before or just after a work out).


----------



## carrera

You could get some help here


----------



## Dogluvr

I give my 4lb dog 1/3 cup kibble in the morning, and she eats it throughout the day.


----------



## Nova85

I totally agree with Dribkat .. puppies should be fed at the beginning 4 times a day and then once approx 3-4 months down to three times a day and then finally twice daily. This is the ideal although not always followed. 
But it is def best to feed a dog twice a day, although inconvenient sometimes I sure wouldn't want to go 24 hours until my next meal


----------



## Poly

For adult and adolescent dogs generally:

Small-to-medium sized dogs that are not working may be fed once - in the morning - or twice a day as you choose unless your dog shows a marked preference for one or the other.

Toy breeds should be fed two or three times a day to avoid hypoglycemia. 

Large breed dogs that are not working should be fed twice a day to avoid bloat.

Working dogs - small or large - must be fed according to their work schedule - just like human athletes have to adjust their diet according to their schedule. So it is difficult to give a general answer.

For puppies, it is also very difficult to give a general answer because so much depends on the age and breed. For example, puppies of some toy breed should be fed 4X or or even more per day for quite a while, while puppies of other breeds can be put on a 3X a day schedule very early.


----------



## Lovemytessapoo

My dog, which I have had since 8 weeks and is now 7 years old, eats from a bowl that I fill in the morning only this once. She tends now not to eat it until later in the day and late into the evening. If you are feeding a high quality dog food, I am feeding Canidae now, was on science diet before, potty breaks are not an issue. She only gulped the food down when she was little, but I think this stopped when she realized the rest of the litter wasn't there for competition and she had it all to herself.


----------

